# Deer Control



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Does anyone know of anything that can be used other than 'liquid fence' for deer control? Any tricks of the trade? Something long lasting and for shrubs mainly. Liquid Fence is good but one rain and it washes away.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I am trying Repellex this year. Too early to comment however. The theory sounds awesome. It is a systemic repellent/deterrent. It is pelleted capsaicin, the hot stuff from chili peppers... basically the plant absorbs it and all growth for that season tastes terrible to them. I hope it works like they say.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Repellex-Systemic-Granular-Animal-Repellent-1-5-lbs/701795993

Other than that the best I have found is "Deer Out" and "Natures Mace". Works well, but like you said washes off and inevitably the one time you dont re apply, the deer eat everything to the ground.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

gm560 said:


> I am trying Repellex this year. Too early to comment however. The theory sounds awesome. It is a systemic repellent/deterrent. It is pelleted capsaicin, the hot stuff from chili peppers... basically the plant absorbs it and all growth for that season tastes terrible to them. I hope it works like they say.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Repellex-Systemic-Granular-Animal-Repellent-1-5-lbs/701795993
> 
> Other than that the best I have found is "Deer Out" and "Natures Mace". Works well, but like you said washes off and inevitably the one time you dont re apply, the deer eat everything to the ground.


Thank you. I will check that out.


----------

